# Reel Worthless 2011 Video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Some of the fish from this year on the Reel Worthless from my GOpro


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

good video..like seeing experienced deck hands. Rock on...welcome to the jungle baby! Good gaffing by the way..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video Alex!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Man, that was awesome. Looks like you have a great crew!! what a year! thanks for the video I look forward to the next one!:thumbsup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoyed watching that! Thank you. Very well done.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you see your pic in the marlin mag.?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

chris592 said:


> Did you see your pic in the marlin mag.?


Yes we did , thanks and thanks for all the nice replies.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for posting. The wireman knows what he is doing. Especially not going crazy with the wraps and using just his fingers most of the time.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

How do you like the mud flaps? Just curious, never used them. Usually pull 4 teasers when billfishing, a bowling pin chain, a fender, a squid chain and a lure chain. Tell me about them.


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

If that doesn't make you want to find some bluewater I don't know what would. Nice Video.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Good sharing..Nice videos


I loved it





--------------------------
hire Fishing Charters


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cool video


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Jagsare1 said:


> How do you like the mud flaps? Just curious, never used them. Usually pull 4 teasers when billfishing, a bowling pin chain, a fender, a squid chain and a lure chain. Tell me about them.


I really like the mud flaps , had a handful of fish come up on them and they look really good . I made a chain out of them , the medium ones. They'll definetly be used next seAson


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, might just have to give them a try. Nice video!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome video! Really enjoyed it


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is my go to video while im "studying" at the library. Long way from bluewater up here in ttown. Gotta get my fix somehow


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

gbRED112 said:


> This is my go to video while im "studying" at the library. Long way from bluewater up here in ttown. Gotta get my fix somehow


hah well thanks , but dont get to distracted !


----------

